# 2013 Blacksheep SoCal Gathering



## BrisVatne (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone know when and where? I've heard Big Sur or Gorman around Christmas time.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 26, 2013)

the scouting for it just started the other day so no one knows yet


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 26, 2013)

what is it?


----------



## pigpen (Nov 27, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> what is it?


 
Christmas rainbow gathering. I was supposed to go last year but it started snowing in Gorman and I was with someone who offered a ride to LA so I figured i'd rather spend Christmas on the beach.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (Dec 23, 2013)

Theres a hotline wit dirs on facebook maybe on the rainbow rideshare group


----------

